
Fully Self-Driving Cars Are a 'Scam' and Silicon Valley 'Needs to Die' - dsr12
https://youtube.com/watch?v=Nnh5TQ60hek
======
pauljurczak
He is absolutely right that driver monitoring is a necessary component of any
SAE Level 2 and above. It will remain so until capable Level 4 and 5 systems
are deployed and verified by billions of low accident rate miles in real world
scenarios.

I will risk predicting the future here: Tesla will have to add a robust driver
monitoring system (beyond steering wheel torque sensor) to their cars with
"autopilot" enabled.

~~~
rr98x
If that happened, it'd be analogous to iMessages going open-source. Even if
most people pay attention in Autopilot mode, the current system is already
somewhat demanding. If it were greater, I think it'd lose its appeal.

------
chkaloon
I don't see how Levels 4 and 5 can happen without a massive civil engineering
effort on the road design and construction side of the equation. Everyone
talks about the work being done on the cars. What about an effort to better
standardize the roads, markings, maintenance, etc.? Until that happens, we
will never get there IMO.

------
IXxXI
Are americans really dumb enough to kill off silicon valley. One of their
primary sources of jobs, wealth and standard of living. Tell me its not true.

------
bsder
This is a very thinly disguised ad/puff-piece for Comma.

~~~
throwjaway5
Would you be more okay with it if it was Musk talking about Tesla, or Krafcik
talking about Waymo?

~~~
oh_sigh
There's nothing thinly disguised about musk talking about tesla

~~~
RijilV
s/talking about tesla//

